# kiln dried pine



## demeter_aurion (Sep 17, 2007)

I know that pine bedding is not safe. But if it is kiln-dried pine, does that make a difference?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

It's the oils in pine that make it toxic for them, so I don't know kiln drying it removes them completely or not... either way, I wouldn't risk it if it were my rats...


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

I agree with DonnaK. Why not just stay away from pine? There are so many other great brands out there.


----------



## demeter_aurion (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh. I bought Aspen the first time I did my cage. But I saw a large bag of kiln dried pine. and couldnt remember if that kind was ok for them or not. i know cedar isn't. i guess ill stick to Aspen bedding.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Pine and cedar are both bad. Aspen is ok, but it isn't the best form of odour control... you might want to consider trying Carefresh or Yesterday's News, which are both very good for that.


----------

